# THE OLYMPICS!!!



## MANTIS DUDE (Aug 14, 2008)

Hi guys, just wondering what your favorite Olympic sport is? I like gymnastics by far, I even used to be a gymnist. Does anyone else have any sports they do?


----------



## OGIGA (Aug 14, 2008)

Can I tell you my favorite team instead?

It's the hosting team.


----------



## The_Asa (Aug 14, 2008)

Always got to be the motherland, doesn't it OGIGA?  

My favorite sport is swimming, and no, it's not because of Phelps. I enjoy swimming and am a pretty good swimmer in the meets I participate in.


----------



## MANTIS DUDE (Aug 14, 2008)

OGIGA said:


> Can I tell you my favorite team instead?It's the hosting team.


Me to, those chinese are FANTASTIC!!!


----------



## Andrew (Aug 15, 2008)

I find it all dead boring. :mellow:


----------



## obregon562 (Aug 15, 2008)

god i cant cant stand the chinese! and please, im not a racist. my best friend is 100% chinese. but i just cant stand them! ugh! they take these atheltes you like from their parents at ~4 years of age, and put them in an academy JUSt to learn a sport. school is a distant second. And my god the air! the military with Nazi echoes (did you SEE the opening ceramonies? those soldiers at the beginning?)! the "perfect" cities! the limited freedom! i cant stand it

ok, im done.

in case you cant tell, im for the USA! hoo-rah! U-S-A! U-S-A!

My favorite sports are:

Swimming

Track and field

Basketball

Soccer

Volleyball

Fencing

Modern pentathalon

Badmitton


----------



## Rick (Aug 15, 2008)

I just watch whatever is on. Don't have a fav.


----------



## idolomantis (Aug 15, 2008)

i,m with andrew.. lmao i fall asleep while watching


----------



## The_Asa (Aug 15, 2008)

obregon562 said:


> god i cant cant stand the chinese! and please, im not a racist. my best friend is 100% chinese. but i just cant stand them! ugh! they take these atheltes you like from their parents at ~4 years of age, and put them in an academy JUSt to learn a sport. school is a distant second. And my god the air! the military with Nazi echoes (did you SEE the opening ceramonies? those soldiers at the beginning?)! the "perfect" cities! the limited freedom! i cant stand it


Seeing there parents a couple days each year  it's too much...I'm with you on all of that.


----------



## ABbuggin (Aug 15, 2008)

obregon562 said:


> god i cant cant stand the chinese! and please, im not a racist. my best friend is 100% chinese. but i just cant stand them! ugh! they take these atheltes you like from their parents at ~4 years of age, and put them in an academy JUSt to learn a sport. school is a distant second. And my god the air! the military with Nazi echoes (did you SEE the opening ceramonies? those soldiers at the beginning?)! the "perfect" cities! the limited freedom! i cant stand it


+1

Don't forget how they have under aged athletes competing in the women's gymnastics group. &gt;_&gt;


----------



## OGIGA (Aug 17, 2008)

obregon562 said:


> god i cant cant stand the chinese! and please, im not a racist.


For the record, perfect contradiction.


----------



## Andrew (Aug 17, 2008)

OGIGA said:


> For the record, perfect contradiction.


Not really. He doesn't hate them because they are Chinese, he hates them because of the way they do things, etc. Poorly put, but you get the idea.


----------



## Ian (Aug 17, 2008)

All I can say, is what the heck are we going to do for our opening ceremony in 2012?

I can just see it - 50 youths wearing Burberry, smoking pipes, wearing tophats, doing some kind of sequence.

How on earth can we incorporate our culture into such a big event, like they did in Beijing?

I hope they suprise us well


----------



## Kruszakus (Aug 17, 2008)

I love olympic weightlifting. Today Simon Kolecki got the silver medal, tomorrow I will be shocked if Marcin Dolega won't get the gold.


----------



## MANTIS DUDE (Aug 17, 2008)

Andrew said:


> Not really. He doesn't hate them because they are Chinese, he hates them because of the way they do things, etc. Poorly put, but you get the idea.


I agreah, I realy don't think it's so gteat that the chinese are probably gonna sort of envade the world in the next 100 years, lol. I'm not saying that i'm absolutley positive that that'll happen, but they have SO MANY PEOPLE! It's not realy fair for those people to have to just all live in one country, lol.


----------



## yen_saw (Aug 18, 2008)

I started with swimming, track and field, badminton, table tennis. Then now i am hook with diving, weight lifting, shooting, soccer, etc. Guess i just like sports  



Kruszakus said:


> I love olympic weightlifting. Today Simon Kolecki got the silver medal, tomorrow I will be shocked if Marcin Dolega won't get the gold.


Your hero Marcin failed to win any medal i am afraid!


----------



## harryallard (Aug 18, 2008)

im really enjoying these olympics

i never really paid attention before

but events like all-round gymnastics, diving and canoe slalom are just too cool to miss

i cant wait for the bmxing


----------



## OGIGA (Aug 18, 2008)

Andrew said:


> Not really. He doesn't hate them because they are Chinese, he hates them because of the way they do things, etc. Poorly put, but you get the idea.


The fact that he hates them makes him racist. Hopefully he intended to say something that he didn't say. Hopefully he intended to say that he hates what the Chinese do rather than the Chinese themselves.


----------



## The_Asa (Aug 18, 2008)

OGIGA said:


> The fact that he hates them makes him racist. Hopefully he intended to say something that he didn't say. Hopefully he intended to say that he hates what the Chinese do rather than the Chinese themselves.


That's what Andrew just said :mellow:


----------



## Andrew (Aug 18, 2008)

OGIGA said:


> The fact that he hates them makes him racist. Hopefully he intended to say something that he didn't say. Hopefully he intended to say that he hates what the Chinese do rather than the Chinese themselves.


That's what I was trying to tell you.  Frankie isn't a racist, I think you just read his post the wrong way. It's easy to misinterpret things on forums and emails and such, especially depending on how you are feeling at the time, your mood, etc.

Lets all just put this behind us and allow this thread to go back in the direction it was intended to!


----------



## Kruszakus (Aug 19, 2008)

Yeah - Marcin failed in a pretty bitter way... I was a bit shocked, all the hype - 201 in the snatch and 235 a couple of weeks before the Olympics and now nothing.

But Szymon won the silver medal - which was fantastic, although I think that the 180 snatch of Illyn was failed - a bit of a rip off there, but what can you do about it.


----------

